# Oldest/farthest band?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, whats the oldest banded bird you've personally shot? Or the farthest from where its banded? I shot my 15th goose band last week, all 15 have been banded within 30 miles of where I shot them. The oldest one was 12. 2 duck bands, both from Contrcosta Lake in Alberta


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a goose two 12yr old goose bands . Both mine were local birds. one brbr,one from Og bay.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I have shot 5 banded geese, the oldest was a 5 year band. Banded at Promontory Point shot in Central Utah, also the furthest away. Ducks - mallard shot in Wyoming in 09, banded in Southern Alberta in 07.

Brettb


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

One lone GWT, banded 6 years earlier in Alaska.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Been hunting ducks since about 1964. Never shot one with a band! How's that for luck!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> Been hunting ducks since about 1964. Never shot one with a band! How's that for luck!


Dang now that is a long time hunting fowl and not getting a band. I hope your luckier in life then in band hunting :lol:

I am still waiting for my first shot band but I did get a unreported goose band off ebay about 15 years ago that was banded in Oregon and was over 15 years old, banded as an adult.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Got mallard that had been banded 9 years and came from the NWTerritories way up north. Oldest goose 10 shot in Cache Valley.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shot a Canada Goose one day with what looked to be a brand new band on it's leg...

When I received the letter in the mail from the band people there were TWO certificates. The first one was from the first time they'd banded the bird as a fledgling clear back in 1980 up somewhere in Canada. She was then caught and re-banded again in UT in 2003 making her 23 years old when I shot her. I guess the original band was so worn out they had to do acid etching to read the number. :shock: 

I also have a GWT band from a hen I killed on the GSL and she was 7.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shot a Canada Goose one day with what looked to be a brand new band on it's leg...
> 
> When I received the letter in the mail from the band people there were TWO certificates. The first one was from the first time they'd banded the bird as a fledgling clear back in 1980 up somewhere in Canada. She was then caught and re-banded again in UT in 2003 making her 23 years old when I shot her. I guess the original band was so worn out they had to do acid etching to read the number. :shock:
> 
> I also have a GWT band from a hen I killed on the GSL and she was 7.


Wow, you almost have a world record. The oldest wild canada goose reported was 24 years old.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Both of mine were just this years birds banded locally, but shot a pigeon that was banded in 1987 so 23 years old.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

I've shot 5 ducks with bands. 2 mallards out of Montana both were 2 year old birds. Wigeon out of California, 2 years old. Gadwall out of Oregon that was 5 years old. Pintail out of SK, Canada that was 4 years old. Goose this year was a local bird banded 2 years ago in cache valley.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

the only band i've shot was a drake pintail at farmington bay, it was 2 and banded in the northwest territories


----------



## hbh87 (Oct 5, 2010)

Three year old drake mallard banded in Boise... shot in Cache Valley last year.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Oldest band that I've shot came off a goose that was banded at Lima Res in Montana. Female goose that was 11 yrs old. Most bands that I've got are less than a year old to two years old.

Farthest band.....I've got quite a few that were banded in Canada. One duck I think is the fartherst saying that it was banded north of Scandia Alta, which I think is the fartherst north I've looked at.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I shot a Green Wing Teal about 10 years ago that was banded in Alaska. Shot at Willard Spur.
R


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I've never managed to get any banded waterfowl, but I did get me a banded Rio Tom turkey. He had been banded 2 years earlier about 10 miles away.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

All of my bands been from Utah, still waiting for the long traveler. But i did kill a male goose that was 7 years old in Southern Utah and he was banded in Box Elder.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I shot a GWT a few years ago. Banded in SK, Canada. The bird was two years old.


----------

